# Knoxville TN area



## kylan (Jul 21, 2017)

I tried to do a search, but I didn't see anything that wasn't super old. Sorry if I missed it.

Is there anyone that would want to get together or meet up around knoxville?


----------



## Jacob F (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi, kylan. I live in Knoxville. I’m trying to put a competition together, and I’d like to hold it in the spring of 2018. Would you be interested in joining the organization team?


----------

